# licensed vs not



## Jengle

As a handyman, I had to keep total cost of a job under $750 here in Arizona. As a handyman, I put in garbage disposals and shower valves, new lighting.

Now, as a licensed contractor with a B3, it appears that I cant do any plumbing or electrical.

Does anyone know the skinney on this silliness?

1. I have a licensed plumber and electrician step in on all jobs.
2. I take plumbing and electrical out of remodelind bids and keep under $750 like before.
3.Was I breaking the law as a handyman? Or, am I breaking the law now?


----------



## copusbuilder

I'll jump in and start WWIII with the sheep in here. I can not say what the laws in Arizona are. 

I would do what I could to comply but if it means making a living for my family then I will do what I have to do and not let some looser that works for the feds dictate my life.

The reality of working if you hire an electrician and plumber to help install a disposal is unrealistic. 

Unlike a lot of people that feel the government is here to protect us, I feel they are here to rape us.:whistling


----------



## ATH

Jengle said:


> ...
> 
> Does anyone know the skinney on this silliness?
> 
> 1. I have a licensed plumber and electrician step in on all jobs.
> 2. I take plumbing and electrical out of remodelind bids and keep under $750 like before.
> 3.Was I breaking the law as a handyman? Or, am I breaking the law now?


I can't answer the question for your state/area, but I can relate my experience from a number of years ago, when I was contemplating getting into this business.

I discussed this with a handyman in Connecticut. He forwarded me a CT state statute that said, basically, that unlicensed workers may replace devices, etc. that were already in place. He added that the statute assumed the devices were originally installed correctly and by licensed workers. So, a CT handyman could replace a garbage disposal, but not install one in a sink that didn't have one.

I looked around Massachusetts state laws and found no language like this. I ended up speaking with a lawyer who called the state's electrical licensing board. He reported back that there are no exceptions in MA. I said, "So an unlicensed worker in Massachusetts is not allowed to change a light bulb for a customer without being in violation of the law." He said, "Yes, that is my understanding."

Is that rediculous? I certainly think so. I don't do electrical work for my customers (though I have changed a few light bulbs in cathedral ceilings:whistling) and I won't claim to know more than any licensed electrician. But it seems that being this strict about who can do simple repairs only encourages homeowners to try something themselves and get in over their head or call a worker who is too stupid to know what they don't know.

My idea is to have a handyman level of certification (maybe one for electrical and one for plumbing). Perhaps it could be run as a course through local community education. Hell, the RAMset I bought had a mail-away test to get a license for it. This certification would allow a worker without a full-blown electricians license to do (properly and safely) very specific kinds of work. For example, it might allow replacement of light switches or light fixtures. But it would not give them the legal right to install a breaker panel or, perhaps, even add a new outlet.

From my perspective, electrical and plumbing licenses are often argued as being safety or health related concerns, but it seems more like job protection in many cases. I have decided that I do not want to have to worry about getting my hand slapped and so I try my best to follow the rules even if I don't completely agree with them. When I become Emperor of the World (tm) I'll sort the mess out.:thumbsup: 

So, this is a very long-winded way of saying that you'll probably have to do some similar investigation to find out what the rules are in your state (municipality).

Hope it helps. I know I feel better.


----------



## varmint

I don't think taking out the elec & plumbing bids would protect you from the registrar as they would consider it part of the whole project. Also the amount was raised on Jan 1st to $1000.00 instead of $750.
I would think disposals & such would be more like repairing hardware, as long as your not doing all the electrical & plumbing from scratch? Maybe after I get my roc# issued I'll ask.


----------



## DAVIS081404

In California you can work outside your trade if the work is one of the following:

1. Incedential to complete the entire project (you cant take an electrical job alone unless it falls under rule #2), but if you took a remodel job and it included a garbage disp you would be ok. 

2. The total amount of work is less than $500 parts and labor. You can work outside your trade as long as you declare in writting to the customer that you are not licenesed for that type of work (example you take a job to install the garbage disp).


----------



## King of Crown

I am glad there is another Arizonian here. Lets face it, you are not going to get in trouble for changing shower heads. anyone that would pursue you, or with-hold money for that reason would be completely ridiculous, and should be screened out before you do the work.


----------

